# Research paper help



## mhanna632 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all, I am writing a paper at the moment regarding the effects of modern technology on the construction industry. Primarily in the field of surveying.

I am basically looking to get opinions or thoughts on the advancements, such as most manufacturing plants are completely robotic thus putting people out of work, or the developing nations such as China etc reluctance to embrace the technologies as much as the western world?

Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 4, 2011)

mhanna632 said:


> Hello all, I am writing a paper at the moment regarding the effects of modern technology on the construction industry. Primarily in the field of surveying.
> I am basically looking to get opinions or thoughts on the advancements, such as most manufacturing plants are completely robotic thus putting people out of work, or the developing nations such as China etc reluctance to embrace the technologies as much as the western world?
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



BIM

Lean Construction

Efficiency through refabrication


----------

